# EHPRO & Eciggity Billow V2 RTA



## Spikester (26/5/15)

Hey guys 

I just wanted to find out, will anyone be importing the Billow V2 RTA and if yes, do you have an expected date of arrival yet?


----------



## skola (26/5/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/billow-v2-sir-vape.t11673/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spikester (26/5/15)

Thanks @skola

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (26/5/15)

Spikester said:


> Thanks @skola


No problem bud..


----------



## KieranD (26/5/15)

Vape Cartel will have some in as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------

